# Lector DVD LG GDR8162B no lee



## juandavid (Sep 12, 2006)

saludos a todos los colegas

tengo un lector de DVD marca LG GDR8162B que no lee ningun tipo de disco, solo se nota como el lente hace el intento de lectura durante algunos segundos pero fracaza, cuando me dirijo a las propiedades del dispositivo, este me informaciónrma que dicho hardware esta funcionando perfectamente.  como dato adicional les puedo informaciónrmar que para descartar un problema de driver (aunque no se realmente si con esta prueba puedo hacer ese descarte)lo probe en otro ordenador y el problema persistia.Cualquier sugerencia que me pudieran enviar me seria de mucha ayuda.
en espera de sus respuestas les saluda juandavid.
exitos a todos.


----------



## Deb-bug (Sep 12, 2006)

Ya me he topado con varios lectores  que enrealidad no funcionan desde el principio, muchas companias te dan un ano de garantia porque no estan seguros que enrealidad funcione bien su producto para esto es la garantia. nada mas hace tres dias compre un hp lite scribe y solo duro para quemar dos dvd's y ya no funciono y dije quisas sea el firmware o un driver o algo parecido total pence que era un problema del sistema, he hice lo imposible incluso lo hice benchmark con nero, y todo bien. Al fin dije voy a cambiar el dvd writer y vuala problema resuelto.


----------



## fff (Sep 30, 2006)

Yo tengo un anciano cdwriter samsung a 8X, y la unica rason por la q creo q aun sigue funcionando, es porq siempre esta desconectado, cable de poder e IDE, unicamente los conceto cuando necesito respaldar en CD


----------

